
GitHub to SourceForge import tool - loganabbott
https://sourceforge.net/p/forge/documentation/GitHub%20Importer/
======
loganabbott
And a summary of what has changed at SourceForge since it was acquired in
2016:

Removed bundled adware from projects immediately

Implemented malware scans for every single project on SourceForge

Site completely redesigned

Added multi-factor authentication

Removed ads for developers (logged in users will not see any ads)

Added HTTPS support for project website hosting

[https://sourceforge.net/blog/introducing-the-new-
sourceforge...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/introducing-the-new-sourceforge/)

------
wakeywakeywakey
No, thank you. SourceForge used to inject adware into projects. Now, they're
trying to profit from the anxiety surrounding the GitHub acquisition talks.

I'll take my chances with Microsoft.

~~~
loganabbott
Yeah they used to. That's why I purchased SourceForge and removed all the
adware. Completely different owners. We had nothing to do with those decisions
and reversed them immediately.

------
Zekio
In my books SourceForge has a worse rep than Microsoft has ever had since
bundling what could basically be comparable to viruses in installers in the
past

~~~
loganabbott
Yeah that was bad. Which is why I bought SourceForge and removed the bundled
adware immediately in 2016. We're completely different owners and anyone
involved with the bundling back then is no longer at SourceForge.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
There's a certain irony that you're hoping people will forgive Sourceforge
after two years, because of a change of ownership, from people who haven't
forgiven Microsoft for things that happened upwards of twenty years ago when
it was also under different leadership.

Good luck, though, we need more alternatives out there, and today's probably a
great time to remind people you're an option.

~~~
loganabbott
Thanks. We still have 500,000 projects and over a million daily users, so at
the very least, we're focused on doing right by them. But the more the
merrier, and the more options out there the better the OSS community is.

